# The 562xp in the flesh. So to speak.



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Stay tuned, folks. At approximately 5pm we shall have pics. Hopefully sooner if the FedEx guy speeds up his route for TGIF!!!! :cool2:


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 30, 2011)

Finally we get to see one.


----------



## theoctagon (Sep 30, 2011)

How many are coming in? I cant believe im so excited for a freakin chainsaw!!!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 30, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> How many are coming in? I cant believe im so excited for a freakin chainsaw!!!



I can't believe the collective boner this website has for the 562xp.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I can't believe the collective boner this website has for the 562xp.


 
It's quite impressive.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I can't believe the collective boner this website has for the 562xp.


 
Don't be jealous We had the same excitement over the 261


----------



## theoctagon (Sep 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Don't be jealous We had the same excitement over the 261


 
AGREED! Best part is as long as the mfg's keep coming out with stuff this fast i will keep money in my pocket. Not enough time to pull the trigger before the next big thing is out.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 30, 2011)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I can't believe the collective boner this website has for the 562xp.


 


TK POWER said:


> It's quite impressive.


 
I understand it very well! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> AGREED! Best part is as long as the mfg's keep coming out with stuff this fast i will keep money in my pocket. Not enough time to pull the trigger before the next big thing is out.


 
Husqvarna gave you plenty of time to save up for this puppy. Didn't we catch wind of this thing in late 2009, early 2010? :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## theoctagon (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Husqvarna gave you plenty of time to save up for this puppy. Didn't we catch wind of this thing in late 2009, early 2010? :msp_thumbsup:


 
Very true and yet here i sit pennyless, but i am up a 262xp to tide me over until i just cant take it anymore.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> Very true and yet here i sit pennyless, but i am up a 262xp to tide me over until i just cant take it anymore.


 
Ain't nothing wrong with a 262xp :smile2:


----------



## huskydude (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm glad you are in Maine. I cant justify paying sales tax


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

huskydude said:


> I'm glad you are in Maine. I cant justify paying sales tax


 
What sales tax? :taped:


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Husqvarna gave you plenty of time to save up for this puppy. Didn't we catch wind of this thing in late 2009, early 2010? :msp_thumbsup:



Will you be able to give us a dry pho weight?


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Husqvarna gave you plenty of time to save up for this puppy. Didn't we catch wind of this thing in late 2009, early 2010? :msp_thumbsup:


 
Some of us could smell it coming earlier than that, and even guessed that the model number would be 562xp.......:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## SkippyKtm (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with a 262xp :smile2:



:msp_rolleyes::agree2::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## spike60 (Sep 30, 2011)

What kind of cuss words are we allowed to use here? :msp_sneaky:

Mine haven't shipped yet!

I ordered a couple dozen, so they'll put them on a pallet and ship common carrier instead of FedEx. That always adds a few days. But after this long of a wait, what's a couple more days, right?

TK: let me know whether that came out of Troy or not. BTW, you suck! :msp_wink:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 30, 2011)

spike60 said:


> What kind of cuss words are we allowed to use here? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Mine haven't shipped yet!
> 
> ...


 
For some reason, I was more or less expecting a post like that! :msp_wink:


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 30, 2011)

If it takes much longer the MS 363 will be on the shelves. Can't wait to run a 562, but I'll prolly have to wait six months longer for our local dealer to get them in. They still have 372xp's and think they can still get them.lol Can't wait to see a good review on the saw like Brad does on most new models.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Will you be able to give us a dry pho weight?


 Nope. I don't sell drugs or participate in Pinewood Derby racing, I don't have a scale.



spike60 said:


> What kind of cuss words are we allowed to use here? :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Mine haven't shipped yet!
> 
> ...


 
So far as I know they shipped out of Troy. I'll double check the slip when they get here. In order for a shipment to come from elsewhere I have to call it in and request it. 

I can ship you mine so you can have them a little sooner...... oke:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 30, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> if it takes much longer the ms 363 will be on the shelves. Can't wait to run a 562, but i'll prolly have to wait six months longer for our local dealer to get them in. They still have 372xp's and think they can still get them.lol can't wait to see a good review on the saw like brad does on most new models.


it wont be a 363, it will be a 362c m-tronic. I don't think it is too far off. We are going to see the new ts-500 fuel injected chop saws at the show in louisville next week. I am hoping the m-tronic is short lived and they go straight to fuel injection.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 30, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> For some reason, I was more or less expecting a post like that! :msp_wink:



Haha, I'm getting predictable! 

I can't complain though, cause I did have that 560XP to play with most of last year.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Here you go, boys. I unveil to you, the brandy new 562xp. What do you think?


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 30, 2011)

555/20" 509.67 562xp/20" 607.46 fob indianapolis warehouse, available for p/u as of 10/10/11


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

She shipped with a small mount bar. I got excited there for a minute, thinking they changed it to the lighter 560xp setup, but they didn't. They just shipped the wrong bars with it. Oh well, not like there aren't plenty that fit hanging up 






We'll see about running it this weekend, I'll at least fire it up tonight.


----------



## huskydude (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pics with us!!!

Is the computer for the autotune hidden?

Looks like something out of star trek.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

huskydude said:


> Thanks for sharing pics with us!!!
> 
> Is the computer for the autotune hidden?
> 
> Looks like something out of star trek.


 
It is built into the air filter holder. The whole thing is very small and compact.


----------



## huskydude (Sep 30, 2011)

SawTroll wants to know what it weighs.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the look, TK!

To heck with the 555, think I'll need one of these. umpkin2:umpkin2:umpkin2:


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 30, 2011)

Got a shot of the ID plate?


----------



## young (Sep 30, 2011)

i like those murdered out bar nuts hehehe


----------



## spike60 (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done TK. 

I'm gonna make a phone call on Monday and get them babies shipped! 

And thanks for the heads up on the bars. I notice in web order that they have spec'd the wrong bars for me as well, so I'll get that corrected before they ship. 

I sold another 555 this afternoon too. :smile2:


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> Got a shot of the ID plate?


 
I did not. There are a lot of numbers on there that don't particularly mean anything to me as opposed to the other ID plates. I'm not too interested in finding out at this particular moment, possibly some other time.


----------



## Whiteman (Sep 30, 2011)

Man....I think I like it.


----------



## BlacknTan (Sep 30, 2011)

It looks pretty unconventional, and i'm still getting used to that... But I_ will _have one, maybe as a Christmas present to myself... Nobody else likes me well enough to buy me one!


----------



## madhatte (Sep 30, 2011)

It... looks like it's made to be accessorized with some kind of matching shoes or gloves or something.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

I call it Robosaw. Over all it looks good, the air filter looks a bit cheese. I think Stihl has surpassed Husky in the filter department lately. Come on Husky can we say paper element, or at least what they use on the bigger saws like the 372, 576. Really like the angled cylinder, keeps the top nice and low. I like the little window in the fuel tank, a long time coming IMHO. Can't wait to get my hands on one, but it will have to be crazy strong for me to really like it, I'm just not a big fan of 60cc saws as a whole.

Thanks for taking the time to go over the saw, it should be a big seller for Husky.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I call it Robosaw. Over all it looks good, the air filter looks a bit cheese. I think Stihl has surpassed Husky in the filter department lately. Come on Husky can we say paper element, or at least what they use on the bigger saws like the 372, 576. Really like the angled cylinder, keeps the top nice and low. I like the little window in the fuel tank, a long time coming IMHO. Can't wait to get my hands on one, but it will have to be crazy strong for me to really like it, I'm just not a big fan of 60cc saws as a whole.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to go over the saw, it should be a big seller for Husky.


 
I actually like the filter. I don't see a huge advantage in this one vs. the smaller on on the 555, and would kind of like to see the saw slimmed down with the smaller filter. I should have taken a better picture of the filter, it is pleated on the bottom for more surfact area. The filter itself may not look great with the felt intertwined with the plastic molding, but it is sturdy and well built. A good, solid fit as well. Along with more surface area and a better fit over the 357xp, it far surpasses the filter setup of the great 262xp.


----------



## Jed1124 (Sep 30, 2011)

I know this is a stupid question, but just to refresh the memory, what are the specs; power, weight, and cc please.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

I've got the owner's manual here, and the weight is stated as 12.3 pounds. The 555 is listed as 11.9 pounds. 

I think it's safe to say at this point that the saws weigh approximately 12 pounds. It is a 12 pound saw. I'm calling it a 12 pounder. To you Euros, it says 5,6kg. 

And in case anybody is still confused on how or why an AutoTune saw has no adjustments, and may want to know how it works - I will type verbatim what it says in the manual in this regard.

*AutoTune
If the engine is equipped with AutuTune, manual adjustment of the carburettor's H and L needles and the T-screw no longer applies. Both needles and the T-screw have been removed. AutoTune is a function that adjusts the carburettor electronically, always resulting in optimal adjustment.

Function
The carburetor governs the engine's speed via the throttle control. Air and fuel are mixed in the carburetor. The air/fuel mixture is adjustable.
The automatic adjustment of the carburettor means that the engine is adapted to local conditions, e.g. the climate, altitude, petrol and the type of 2-stroke oil. This function is controlled by AutoTune.

Engine Adjustment
The following steps should be taken when the chain saw is started for the first time or when outside circumstances change (fuel, altitude, air filter, etc.): Start the engine. Accelerate the engine to full throttle and saw a number of cuts in a thick log (3-5min.).
The chain saw must be run (8,000-12,000rpm) the entire time so that the carburettor can adjust itself.*

To give you guys a little further information (this is all out of my head from observation), I would call this very similar to a DPM setup on a Ski-Doo snowmobile. A solenoid controlled electronically, changing the air/fuel ratio as needed depending on conditions. This setup takes more variables into account than the DPM setup does, but I assume it is similar in control from the looks of it.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Here you go, boys. I unveil to you, the brandy new 562xp. What do you think?


 
Gross weight is listed right on the box. A true logger's dream. Accurate +/- 12.3 pounds.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

This saw has a completely different sound to it. I'm very intrigued. I assume the 555 sounds similar, but I didn't run one so I'm not sure.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I actually like the filter. I don't see a huge advantage in this one vs. the smaller on on the 555, and would kind of like to see the saw slimmed down with the smaller filter. I should have taken a better picture of the filter, it is pleated on the bottom for more surfact area. The filter itself may not look great with the felt intertwined with the plastic molding, but it is sturdy and well built. A good, solid fit as well. Along with more surface area and a better fit over the 357xp, it far surpasses the filter setup of the great 262xp.


 
I figured it was pleated on the bottom. I hear you about the older saws, but it's not an older saw, it should have a paper element, IMHO All modern saws should. I've been hard on all saws that have felt filters. The much loved 361 has a POS filter, same with the stock 7900 filter. Sure for most it's not going to be an issue in any way, but it still bothers me when I see corners being cut.

This is how the filter should look IMHO.





Take no offense to what I'm saying, I'm very critical with most things and I'm always looking for flaws. The 562 is an intriguing saw and a big step forward overall.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 30, 2011)

I was liking it until I saw the primer bulb! Really? Do we need to revert to that cheesy crap?


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

555 vs 562xp. Im up in the air. I like the 555 Waranty, but the extra puch of a 562. Either will kick the **** out of my 257


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I've got the owner's manual here, and the weight is stated as 12.3 pounds. The 555 is listed as 11.9 pounds.
> 
> I think it's safe to say at this point that the saws weigh approximately 12 pounds. It is a 12 pound saw. I'm calling it a 12 pounder. To you Euros, it says 5,6kg.
> 
> ...


 
Being a Ski-Doo guy, thanks for the great Write Up. DPM was good, but boy we are now spoiled with E-Tec, and SDi wasnt anything to sneeze at. I think the Autotune will be good, without the high cost of injection systems.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> I was liking it until I saw the primer bulb! Really? Do we need to revert to that cheesy crap?


 
Nothing wrong with primers, but no real need for one either, especially with auto tune.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

My 555 just handed it to my stock 357 so if this one has more nadds.......


----------



## sunfish (Sep 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> My 555 just handed it to my stock 357 so if this one has more nadds.......


 
OK, now I'm even more interested!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> My 555 just handed it to my stock 357 so if this one has more nadds.......


 
How does the weight feel between the two, just feel no need for a scientific comparison.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I figured it was pleated on the bottom. I hear you about the older saws, but it's not an older saw, it should have a paper element, IMHO All modern saws should. I've been hard on all saws that have felt filters. The much loved 361 has a POS filter, same with the stock 7900 filter. Sure for most it's not going to be an issue in any way, but it still bothers me when I see corners being cut.
> 
> This is how the filter should look IMHO.
> 
> ...



I'm curious as to why you don't like the felt? I can understand the mesh filters as they tend to be a tad on the light side, but the felt has proven reliable in the saws I've seen. The only deal with the pleated filters is it can allow slightly longer intervals between cleanings, but crap gets built up so much in there that it's a whole lot more time consuming to clean. I don't see it as cutting corners, it should work just fine. 

On another note, I don't recognize the filter on the saw you posted. It looks like a 440 to me, but would have to assume it's a 362 as it's what we're comparing this saw to? 

I think the air filtration of the 562 is going to be just fine. One thing I felt tonight after firing up the saw was quite the force of air flowing across my throttle hand. I think the air injection has been improved on this saw. 

Either way, I don't mean to sound like I'm debating you. I just don't see the downfall of the filter. 



sawinredneck said:


> I was liking it until I saw the primer bulb! Really? Do we need to revert to that cheesy crap?


 
Problems with a primer bulb? I really don't get why people are so afraid of them. Do you only shop for weed whackers and lawn mowers that don't come with primer bulbs?


----------



## Mountainman6288 (Sep 30, 2011)

Somebody needs to do a"" Freezer test"" with one of these saws, to see how they work when its really cold out. 

The Stihl M tronic guys say they start their saws, and are cutting within seconds, no time needed for the carb to warm up.

But id never doo that cutting with cold cylinders, asking for cold seizure...........


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER every felt filter I've used lets fine dust passed. Maybe it's an issue maybe not, I treat them all with filter oil and it stopped everything. The filter in question is from a 261. My 362 has a prefilter and a main filter that is felt. The early 311 came without the prefilter and they had complaints of dust getting passed the filter, so they now come with the prefilter. From what I know nothing beats the modern paper like elements. I'm sure the filter will work OK but it is a cheap filter end of story, all felt filter are IMHO.

Here is the filter from my 362.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> How does the weight feel between the two, just feel no need for a scientific comparison.


 
Weight feels the same or so damn close I can't tell. Two things I've noticed. With a 20 the 357 tips forward when holding the top handle and the 555 does not. Balance is great. The other thing is, and this is hard to explain, I would have guessed the 357 to whoop it. The 357 just screams and feels faster while the 555 does more work with less noise and effort. Meaning, you can really feel the 357 cut and the 555 is smoooth with out being sloppy. Honestly even "thinking" it was slower, I would grab it every time.

Almost six tanks down and yes fines are getting through. K&N oil is my friend or maybe I should learn to sharpen a chain:biggrin:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mitch I know exactly what you mean, it just cuts with screaming and yelling. I can't tell you how many times people have ram my stock 7900 and thought it was just OK, then they seen the cut times, same could be said about the 575/576. 

Maybe one of these days I'll buy a file or two.:cool2:


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 30, 2011)

That 562XP is gonna be a damn MAD MAN!! LOL!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I'm curious as to why you don't like the felt? I can understand the mesh filters as they tend to be a tad on the light side, but the felt has proven reliable in the saws I've seen. The only deal with the pleated filters is it can allow slightly longer intervals between cleanings, but crap gets built up so much in there that it's a whole lot more time consuming to clean. I don't see it as cutting corners, it should work just fine.
> 
> On another note, I don't recognize the filter on the saw you posted. It looks like a 440 to me, but would have to assume it's a 362 as it's what we're comparing this saw to?
> 
> ...


 
Yep, had lots of problems with primer bulbs, all at the wrong time! Had the primer bulb rupture on a Homelite weadeater I was running years ago. Doesn't sound like much of a problem, but it was a strap on model, blowing fuel on a hot muffler. Try and get rid of a flame throwing weedeater strapped on to you and tell me how you feel about primer bulbs!


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> TK POWER every felt filter I've used lets fine dust passed. Maybe it's an issue maybe not, I treat them all with filter oil and it stopped everything. The filter in question is from a 261. My 362 has a prefilter and a main filter that is felt. The early 311 came without the prefilter and they had complaints of dust getting passed the filter, so they now come with the prefilter. From what I know nothing beats the modern paper like elements. I'm sure the filter will work OK but it is a cheap filter end of story, all felt filter are IMHO.
> 
> Here is the filter from my 362.


 
Ok that's what I was looking for - I haven't had any issues with felt filters letting fines get through. Graned, I don't cut as much as others but any time I've pulled the filter I haven't seen so much as a spec in there. When I do go cut it's not cookies for fun. Up at camp it's either split with an axe, no maul there, or use the saw. I've ripped plenty of wood (IMO) to effectively split it without issue. Then again it's been 2-4 tanks of fuel at a time. I don't typically go wild at camp. 

But if others are having issues with felt filters letting fines through then I would say it's a bigger deal. There are other options for filters for this saw, but they are the mesh variants. Maybe down the road something else will come available. 

Does anything get by the felt filter in the 362? Or is that cured by essentially having two filters?


----------



## Log Hogger (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful saw! I love how the color scheme accentuates the magnesium case, it reminds me of a Ducati for some reason. 

I want one.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 30, 2011)

It's time to party.    


[video=youtube;OrTyD7rjBpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrTyD7rjBpw&ob=av3e[/video]


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK I haven't seen anything get passed it yet, but I still wish it was a paper filter like the one on the 261 or the HD 7900 filter. Sorry but felt filters should be filters of the past. Take into consideration, it's my understanding none of the saw manufactures that offer the better paper filters actually make these filters in house, so the cost is much higher than the simple to make felt filters.

Now back to the saw itself. Looking closely at the clutch cover it looks like they notched out the back to allow some of the chips to shoot out to the side keeping more of the chips away from your body. Is this so or is it just for looks?


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

Keep William out of this, Wood.

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8-YR0tIs8VA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8-YR0tIs8VA?version=3&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> TK I haven't seen anything get passed it yet, but I still wish it was a paper filter like the one on the 261 or the HD 7900 filter. Sorry but felt filters should be filters of the passed. Take into consideration, it's my understanding none of the saw manufactures that offer the better paper filters actually make these filters in house, so the cost is much higher than the simple to make felt filters.
> 
> Now back to the saw itself. Looking closely at the clutch cover it looks like the notched out the back to allow some of the chips to shoot out to the side keeping more of the chips away from your body. Is this so or is it just for looks?


 
As far as the filters go, I can't imagine they'd be the dealbreaker as theoretically it's gotta cost about as much to manufacture 353 as it does a 372. Certainly not a $400 difference. They should be able to put a slightly higher cost filter on the machine without significant profit loss. 

I haven't had a chance to use the saw but did notice that also on the side cover. It's the same for the 555. You'd have to check with someone here that's used the saw to see if they've noticed anything yet. mweba and spike are two that I know of that have cut with the 555 so far.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

TK, question on the shop manual. It just crossed my mind, what happens when the coil fails? Is there a disconnect for the harness at the coil or do you have to pull the flywheel, air injection, carb, intake and cylinder to replace it?


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> TK, question on the shop manual. It just crossed my mind, what happens when the coil fails? Is there a disconnect for the harness at the coil or do you have to pull the flywheel, air injection, carb, intake and cylinder to replace it?


 
Because the coil is engineered to run the AutoTune, it's designed with no possible way to fail. 


No there is a disconnect from the wiring harness for coil replacement. The wires come with small male/female disconnects and are heat shrink wrapped. If you replace the coil you have to cut the shrink wrap and replace it.


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Because the coil is engineered to run the AutoTune, it's designed with no possible way to fail.
> 
> 
> No there is a disconnect from the wiring harness for coil replacement. The wires come with small male/female disconnects and are heat shrink wrapped. If you replace the coil you have to cut the shrink wrap and replace it.


 
"No possible way to fail" famous last words.

Are you talking about the disconnect at the carb/Autotune or is there a disconnect at the coil?

EDIT....I think I see what you are saying. By the coil is a wrapped disconnect correct?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 30, 2011)

Weba I used to be a fan. But I'm not 14 anymore. I seriously can't take that chit, lol.


Gangsta chit iz wherr itz at.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

mweba said:


> "No possible way to fail" famous last words.
> 
> Are you talking about the disconnect at the carb/Autotune or is there a disconnect at the coil?


 
It's closer to the coil. That's according to the IPL. I may take a peak tomorrow if I have a minute. It took all I had to take the time to get the pics of the saw today, the shop is packed at the moment. I knew you guys would seek blood if I held back so now that I think about it, I didn't really have a choice


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Because the coil is engineered to run the AutoTune, it's designed with no possible way to fail.
> 
> 
> No there is a disconnect from the wiring harness for coil replacement. The wires come with small male/female disconnects and are heat shrink wrapped. If you replace the coil you have to cut the shrink wrap and replace it.


 
Good sounds easy to replace. I don't see how you could design a coil that has no possible way to fail, that's impossible IMHO.


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK,

If you need some place to try that 562XP in some wood just come out to Dayton and we'll put it to work in my backyard!  We can put it up against my 450 and see which one wins!!


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures TK, intriguing design. I'm with Andy on the filter, wished they would have duplicated the 261 filter. The only other dislike I see is the silver on the front of the case, right where it will be in contact with wood. The silver on my 346 looks like crap, where the orange still looks very good, I think they made a mistake making it silver, it'll look like crap after two weeks of hard use vs. the orange case. The silver side accents look good, but I think they went to far with it. Hope you sell a truck load of them.


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Good sounds easy to replace. I don't see how you could design a coil that has no possible way to fail, that's impossible IMHO.


 I was just kidding about that part 


albertj03 said:


> TK,
> 
> If you need some place to try that 562XP in some wood just come out to Dayton and we'll put it to work in my backyard!  We can put it up against my 450 and see which one wins!!


 
There is plenty of wood in Dayton to cut, plenty at my folks place and also at a friends house up the road. I'm pretty sure the saw will see some wood, but I may have to sell a saw to absorb the cost. I really don't want to let the 365 go.... But on a positive note I just sold my 455. 

I may just have to use this for some testing and then sell it at a discount..... :msp_confused:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I was just kidding about that part



Ahahaha you got me.


----------



## theoctagon (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll help motherchucker out on this one! This is also what this saw sings to itself on a daily basis!

LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 30, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I was just kidding about that part
> 
> 
> There is plenty of wood in Dayton to cut, plenty at my folks place and also at a friends house up the road. I'm pretty sure the saw will see some wood, but I may have to sell a saw to absorb the cost. I really don't want to let the 365 go.... But on a positive note I just sold my 455.
> ...


 
Sell it at a discount.....to me!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> I'll help motherchucker out on this one! This is also what this saw sings to itself on a daily basis!
> 
> LMFAO - Sexy and I Know It - YouTube


 
OK then, to banned camp you go.:biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 30, 2011)

Wish there was one of these local to the TN the GTG. I'd be seriously tempted to pick it up!


----------



## TK (Sep 30, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Wish there was one of these local to the TN the GTG. I'd be seriously tempted to pick it up!


 
Come to the Maine GTG!    
Just a.... ummmmm.... short ride.....??? :msp_confused:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 30, 2011)

Well okay Weba, I can still jam out to some radio friendly hardcore chit.

 

[video=youtube;SqZNMvIEHhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqZNMvIEHhs&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 30, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> I'll help motherchucker out on this one! This is also what this saw sings to itself on a daily basis!
> 
> [video=youtube;wyx6JDQCslE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyx6JDQCslE&ob=av2e[/video]


 

Hell yeah brotha, hell yeah.  :kilt:


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2011)

LMFAO Think I just puked in my mouth a bit!


I'm to old as well. Find myself watching BBC and listening to AM radio most days. All while trying to sell my time share:taped:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 30, 2011)

Dude BBC is the shizznit.


BBC comedy that is.....


----------



## theoctagon (Sep 30, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> OK then, to banned camp you go.:biggrin:


 
haha sorry i get a good laugh out of that music video.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 30, 2011)

Anything by LMFAO kixx @$$.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 30, 2011)

theoctagon said:


> haha sorry i get a good laugh out of that music video.


 
I was JK it was hilarious.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry to flood yer thread with my poo-poo platter TeeKay. 

It's just too much phun.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 1, 2011)

Husqvarna website is offering $30 to $50 trade-in rebates on it, along with a free case, and a free t-shirt if you buy one soon:

Husqvarna Promotions

(are they being so generous because so few dealers have them in stock to buy?)

Philbert


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 1, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Husqvarna website is offering $30 to $50 trade-in rebates on it, along with a free case, and a free t-shirt if you buy one soon:
> 
> Husqvarna Promotions
> 
> ...





Got an old locked up XL Homie that ain't worth parts...HMMMM

Thanks for the idea!!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 1, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I did not. There are a lot of numbers on there that don't particularly mean anything to me as opposed to the other ID plates. I'm not too interested in finding out at this particular moment, possibly some other time.


 

I'm interested in when the saw was made.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 1, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> Hope you sell a truck load of them.



I'd be happy if they'd just send the damn truck. :msp_mad:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 1, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Nothing wrong with primers, but no real need for one either, especially with auto tune.



Imo, it is a good feature to have when a saw has been sitting for a while.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 1, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> I'm interested in when the saw was made.


 
Week 27 this year, according to the box in his picture.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 1, 2011)

huskydude said:


> SawTroll wants to know what it weighs.


 At least Husky need to agree internally.........


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 1, 2011)

TK if a fella walked in to your store and wanted to buy one this morning with say a 20 inch bar, how much would it cost?? Now that there here they gotta have some kind of selling price.


----------



## TK (Oct 1, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> I'm interested in when the saw was made.


 I posted a picture of the box with the serial number on it, as sawtroll mentioned. I'm using my phone at the moment so it's not easy for me to backtrack to look. 



REJ2 said:


> TK if a fella walked in to your store and wanted to buy one this morning with say a 20 inch bar, how much would it cost?? Now that there here they gotta have some kind of selling price.


 
I don't feel as though it's right for me to post any pricing or offer any sales as I'm not a site sponsor. I'm here for the fun of it as I'm a chainsaw nut like the rest of you guys, but also happen to be a dealer as well.


----------



## TK (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmmmm..... anybody interested in a mildly ported, MM'd, 365 special? I really, really don't want to sell it but just handling the 562xp and firing up makes me want it. Don't think I could justify to the "boss" that I need over a thousand dollars of chainsaws in my posession considering we don't own property, don't burn wood, and all I do is help friends and family with cutting here and there.....

I think this is where I roll around on the floor kicking and screaming, "I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT!!!!!"


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

If you're giving it away for free I'll take it....


----------



## TK (Oct 1, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> If you're giving it away for free I'll take it....


 
The saw is free, but I only throw it in if you buy the rather expensive bar and chain that fits it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 1, 2011)

No need, I'll just take the free power head.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 1, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Week 27 this year, according to the box in his picture.






Thank You!





.


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 1, 2011)

What makes the 365 Special so special??


----------



## TK (Oct 1, 2011)

albertj03 said:


> What makes the 365 Special so special??


 
It says so right on the sticker.


----------



## opinion (Oct 1, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Hmmmm..... anybody interested in a mildly ported, MM'd, 365 special? I really, really don't want to sell it but just handling the 562xp and firing up makes me want it. Don't think I could justify to the "boss" that I need over a thousand dollars of chainsaws in my posession considering we don't own property, don't burn wood, and all I do is help friends and family with cutting here and there.....
> 
> I think this is where I roll around on the floor kicking and screaming, "I WANT IT I WANT IT I WANT IT!!!!!"



Why don't you just buy the damn thing for yourself? Come on man, we all know chain saw dealers get them cheap make a big load of money!


----------



## TK (Oct 1, 2011)

opinion said:


> Why don't you just buy the damn thing for yourself? Come on man, we all know chain saw dealers get them cheap make a big load of money!


 
Haha ya, in fact they even forgot to invoice me for this one, and they want to buy the others back from me at MSRP for some crazy reason 

I can't believe I live in an apartment, drive a 10 year old truck, and dream about what the rich people do every night. How could I forget that I'm one of the rich people?!?!?! :taped:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 1, 2011)

albertj03 said:


> What makes the 365 Special so special??


 
I suspect it mostly is about side vs. front chain adjuster - but I am not really sure.......


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

Call me a fairweather fairy, but I'm not going out in the rain to test this thing out today. I was hoping for some better weather, but it's been raining pretty consistantly since I closed up shop yesterday afternoon. Guess I'll have to try to get out some evening this week or next weekend to put it through some paces.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 2, 2011)

You fairweather fairy. :msp_tongue:


----------



## TK (Oct 2, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> You fairweather fairy. :msp_tongue:


 
Can't say I didn't ask for that one


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 2, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Call me a fairweather fairy, but I'm not going out in the rain to test this thing out today. I was hoping for some better weather, but it's been raining pretty consistantly since I closed up shop yesterday afternoon. Guess I'll have to try to get out some evening this week or next weekend to put it through some paces.



I would have done the same - cutting should be fun, except in emergensies!


----------



## mweba (Oct 2, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Haha ya, in fact they even forgot to invoice me for this one, and they want to buy the others back from me at MSRP for some crazy reason
> 
> I can't believe I live in an apartment, drive a 10 year old truck, and dream about what the rich people do every night. How could I forget that I'm one of the rich people?!?!?! :taped:


 
I've seen all the dealer margins and I commend any dealer for stocking a large variety of saws. Lots of cash sitting there with tight profits.


----------



## TK (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, it's pretty disappointing in that I found 30 minutes today to go cut, and when I got there, it was all cut. And what was left was big and awkward. so I made do. I could have sworn we left some wood worthy of cookies last time but I guess that will have to wait until next time. I snapped my first video, making my first cuts, so it's rather awful. It's on YouTube, I can't link from here but it's 562xp first cuts if somebody wants to hook a brotha up.


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 5, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Well, it's pretty disappointing in that I found 30 minutes today to go cut, and when I got there, it was all cut. And what was left was big and awkward. so I made do. I could have sworn we left some wood worthy of cookies last time but I guess that will have to wait until next time. I snapped my first video, making my first cuts, so it's rather awful. It's on YouTube, I can't link from here but it's 562xp first cuts if somebody wants to hook a brotha up.


 
I'd hook you up but I can't find it for the life of me. What is your YouTube username?


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 5, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Well, it's pretty disappointing in that I found 30 minutes today to go cut, and when I got there, it was all cut. And what was left was big and awkward. so I made do. I could have sworn we left some wood worthy of cookies last time but I guess that will have to wait until next time. I snapped my first video, making my first cuts, so it's rather awful. It's on YouTube, I can't link from here but it's 562xp first cuts if somebody wants to hook a brotha up.


 
Whats the name of your channel? I looked but didnt see. Thanks for making the vid!


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is a good 562XP video. Looks like he might be cutting some Locust which is dense stuff and he's going through it pretty fast.

562xp varrógép vívja haláltusáját némi gallyfában/ black locust - YouTube


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 5, 2011)

Saw a nice vid of the 562XP rippin thru some black locust. Man, did sound good and run good too! IMO, this saw is gonna be a legend like the the 372 and 372XPW.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 5, 2011)

albertj03 said:


> Here is a good 562XP video. Looks like he might be cutting some Locust which is dense stuff and he's going through it pretty fast.
> 
> 562xp varrógép vívja haláltusáját némi gallyfában/ black locust - YouTube


 
LOL, were down like 4 flats aint we big al?


----------



## SkippyKtm (Oct 5, 2011)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0c3JKB7OS9s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Husqvarna 562xp promo video.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 5, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> It's on YouTube, I can't link from here but it's 562xp first cuts if somebody wants to hook a brotha up.



Found lots of 562xp videos, but not yours (only ones from the last few days are in foreign languages).

Philbert


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 5, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> LOL, were down like 4 flats aint we big al?


 
That is too funny! I know from experience that Black Locust is tough on saws, very dense and dulls the chain quickly. Impressive that this guy is cranking through those good size rounds like nothing w/ the 562xp.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 5, 2011)

albertj03 said:


> That is too funny! I know from experience that Black Locust is tough on saws, very dense and dulls the chain quickly. Impressive that this guy is cranking through those good size rounds like nothing w/ the 562xp.


 
Man, I'm tellin ya this saw is gettin more impressive by the day brother! Thats pretty dang cruel though IMHO, that the good folk @ Husqvarna are makin us wait this long LOL!! Seriously though, she looks MIGHTY FINE-


----------



## TK (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright, here goes. The top third of the chunk is rotten, then it goes to solid wet oak. I had all awkward, huge chunks of this oak to cut, nothing of a normal piece to work with. I was hoping to get a comparison run with the 365 but it found a mostly rotten section of the piece. The saw is a tad rich. The last time I was cutting, I was reefing on the saw and she took all it had, I didn't want to pry too hard on the saw this time to get a better comparison. 

And I know I'm a goofy bastid 

[video=youtube;POgILOnD0Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POgILOnD0Rw[/video]

This weekend I've got a couple trees to take down someplace else, I'll have some comparisons next to a 357 and the 365.


----------



## TK (Oct 5, 2011)

I PROMISE to have better vids this weekend, now that I know how to post them


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok, what are the specs on this thing? I must say from watching the vids I am wanting one!


----------



## TK (Oct 5, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Ok, what are the specs on this thing? I must say from watching the vids I am wanting one!


 
12.3lbs, 4.8hp

I thought my video was terrible, I figured it would turn people off from the 562 until I can get some more this weekend :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2011)

It looked pretty strong by the video. I'm kinda wanting one now myself.


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> It looked pretty strong by the video. I'm kinda wanting one now myself.


 
Maybe you'll even keep it longer than your 2 week average!


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks, TK. 

Goofy bastid? Heck I'd kill for a head of hair like that:msp_rolleyes:

Seems the ignition needs a tank or two through it to get things sorted. I'm now on tank seven and O so happy. Not sure what kind of witch craft they are using but it works.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Maybe you'll even keep it longer than your 2 week average!


 
Yeah I know. I should keep more of them then I wouldn't be trying to figure out what to try. My wife even says keep them since I'll want another one in a couple weeks or months. Maybe I should listen to her more.:msp_rolleyes:

If I buy it now I'll have it more than 2 weeks. It will be longer than that before I see it. I've had the 576 6 weeks now. It will finally make it home next week.


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2011)

wendell said:


> Maybe you'll even keep it longer than your 2 week average!


 
Two weeks? That's pretty good in my books


----------



## TK (Oct 5, 2011)

mweba said:


> Thanks, TK.
> 
> Goofy bastid? Heck I'd kill for a head of hair like that:msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Seems the ignition needs a tank or two through it to get things sorted. I'm now on tank seven and O so happy. Not sure what kind of witch craft they are using but it works.


 
Ya I doubt I even went through a half a tank tonight. Different story this weekend though - as long as weather stays clear like they're predicting. I've got a couple 50' trees my father wants me to take down, and I'll cookie the whole of both of them if that's what it takes to burn some fuel through this thing 

I think I may swap the 20" bar out for the 18" off my 365 though. It was definitely nice and balanced with the 20" but I think the weight being slimmed up just a little more would be perfect for me. I don't need anything longer than an 18" reliastically - except for monkeying around with that crazy oak in the vid. That tree is toast now though


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 5, 2011)

I've got a 20" Techlite bar thats gonna look mighty nice on one.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 5, 2011)

Are we going to have a 562xp vs an MS362 showdown?


562xp.....59.8 cc, 4.7 hp, 15"-28", 12.57 lbs $739.95 (w/18" bar)

MS362...59.0 cc, 4.6 hp, 16"-25", 13.0 lbs $669.95 (w/18" bar)


Philbert


----------



## TK (Oct 5, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Are we going to have a 562xp vs an MS362 showdown?
> 
> 
> 562xp.....59.8 cc, 4.7 hp, 15"-28", 12.57 lbs $739.95 (w/18" bar)
> ...


 
Next time you're in this neck of the woods we can race all you want


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 6, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Ok, what are the specs on this thing? I must say from watching the vids I am wanting one!


 
MEH! At $750 I'll wait for a used one, man these things are getting pricey!


----------



## TK (Oct 6, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> MEH! At $750 I'll wait for a used one, man these things are getting pricey!


 
Just buy a 346xp and continue to wonder what the 562 can do for you....


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 6, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> MEH! At $750 I'll wait for a used one, man these things are getting pricey!


 
Yeah, the 357XP price point stupidity continues. I was quoted $730 PHO. Might as well get another 372.

Had 6 bills in the pocket and enough in the wallet to dive at 6"ish", but no way in hell do I need a saw that I don't need, that friggin bad, and no way in hell am I gonna pay then wait 2-200 more weeks for Husky to get off thier dead ass.

Mighta made the jump last spring when I had the itch, and just wanted to play with something new, but that is kinda over now.


Stay safe!
Dingeroyte


----------



## TK (Oct 6, 2011)

Pricing is all evolving. Wait til you see the 550xp autotune.... Or if/when the 372 gets it.... Along with other saws. I blame governmentfor pricing, really, but that's just me. The price of technology only goes up, and this technology is ever-changing. Saw pricing will never line up properly again because of the rapid changes. Back in the day you didn't have the problems we do now.


----------



## TK (Oct 7, 2011)

Brought the saw inside today to touch up the chain for this weekend's cutting. I noticed that the muffler had a couple of scuffs on it from making contact with the wood I was cutting. As I was cutting I was thinking that it would be nice to have a slightly larger dawg on the saw. This confirms it, if it were 1/4-1/2" bigger it would be perfect. 

In other news, got a guy pretty well impressed with the 365 today. He doesn't really know what I've done to it, just that it's a little louder now than stock. He's used to cutting with a 61, 261, and a 350. We were dealing with a 36" red oak. He needed to have it no larger than 30" in diameter in order for it to be used for veneer (over my head, know nothing of needs for wood other than to burn ). He wanted to mill it down from where it was 30" all the way to the base so the whole thing would be usable, so we needed to make a couple of 8-10' rips. The first thing I did was square up the butt from where the original felling cut/notch was made. Aside from being a little ticked off that we found nails in the wood causing black marks everywhere, essentially rendering the piece worthless, he just about drooled over how quickly it cut through the tree. "And I thought the 61 cut pretty good, what exactly did you do to that thing??" 

Oh, and he tossed an 020T in the back of the truck to get it going. Now who's drooling?


----------



## Philbert (Oct 7, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> . I noticed that the muffler had a couple of scuffs on it from making contact with the wood I was cutting. As I was cutting I was thinking that it would be nice to have a slightly larger dawg on the saw. This confirms it, if it were 1/4-1/2" bigger it would be perfect.


 
I have a similar problem with my 353. Cat muffler gets hot enough, but especially when there is no clearance between it and the wood. Seems like a general Husky design thing? I'm not asking for redwood falling dogs, just enough to space the muffler back 1/2" or so from the bark.

Philbert


----------



## TK (Oct 8, 2011)

Philbert said:


> I have a similar problem with my 353. Cat muffler gets hot enough, but especially when there is no clearance between it and the wood. Seems like a general Husky design thing? I'm not asking for redwood falling dogs, just enough to space the muffler back 1/2" or so from the bark.
> 
> Philbert


 
I haven't checked yet, but I'm going to see if there is a wrap version of the dawgs. There is a standard one listed for the clutch cover, not so sure adding that will do anything as far as the muffler is concerned though.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I've got a 20" Techlite bar thats gonna look mighty nice on one.



Probably what Husky want you to buy, and the main reason that bar is offered......:msp_smile:


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 8, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> MEH! At $750 I'll wait for a used one, man these things are getting pricey!


 
Id take a NOS 362XP, probably $150 less, than a 562XP anyday. Small weight penalty 1-1.5lbs, power just about the same. I remember Moss Man saying his dealer had a pallet of them, 362xp that is.


----------



## TK (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I didn't get any pictures or videos today, but did do some cutting. And doesn't she pull hard. I had swapped over the 20" bar to an 18" bar yesterday as I needed the 20" on the 365. I cut two crotches out of a maple tree, one of them being about 14" at the base. This gave me a good chance to spend the 3-5 minutes as recommended by the book with the saw running 8-12k rpms. 

At first it was similar to hitting the stutter box, it had a real fast pulse feeling when pulling through the cuts. It was only noticeable for a minute or so then it calmed right down. near the end of the time of cutting cookies it was about as smooth as it gets. Plenty of power for sure. I have the chain filed a tad aggressively with the rakers a little low as I was cutting a bunch of pine previously with the other saw. She loved every bit of it, only slowed down when I really pushed it hard. It was rather difficult to pull the saw away from the tree, my arms were getting pretty tired trying to hold the saw body back a few inches. 

I plan on cutting more tomorrow in the morning with a friend, hopefully I'll be able to set up the phone for a good angle or have him hold it. I have a feeling we'll both be cutting to get a tree out of his uncle's yard so there won't be a whole lot of time for playing around. I did check the compression earlier today before cutting to try to get a baseline of where the P/C starts out, and it maxed at 120psi. The same gauge reads 155psi on my other saw, and has been pretty reliable so far so I trust it. I may try it out again next week with both gauges in the shop. So far she's burned about a tank and a half of fuel, still a ways to go.


----------



## wendell (Oct 8, 2011)

Ran my first 555 today. Amazingly smooth (by far the smoothest saw I have ever run). And good power.

Definitely a winner!!


----------



## TK (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, today should be the day. Going to compare the 562 to the 357 and 365 in some ash. Going to test out it's limbing capabilities as well. 

I forgot to add yesterday that it's noodling is fantastic. When the bottom gets clogged, which only happened to me when the pile on the ground met the saw, it started shooting noodles out the front a good 10 feet or so. I've never seen so much shoot out of a saw before. My 365 just clogs up at the bottom and she's done until I clean it out.


----------



## Doug Fir (Oct 9, 2011)

wendell said:


> Ran my first 555 today. Amazingly smooth (by far the smoothest saw I have ever run). And good power.
> 
> Definitely a winner!!


 
Sounds great. I think I may get one, but I am waiting for someone to tell me what the saw actually weighs. (I don't trust manufacturer specs.) I realize that not everyone has a scale, but perhaps someone could take an empty powerhead to the post office. Most post office lobbies have an accurate scale for weighing packages. You can just walk in and plunk it down on the scale.

Doug


----------



## TK (Oct 9, 2011)

Doug Fir said:


> Sounds great. I think I may get one, but I am waiting for someone to tell me what the saw actually weighs. (I don't trust manufacturer specs.) I realize that not everyone has a scale, but perhaps someone could take an empty powerhead to the post office. Most post office lobbies have an accurate scale for weighing packages. You can just walk in and plunk it down on the scale.
> 
> Doug


 
She's a 12 pounder. I'll say that I don't really notice a huge difference between the 562 and the 357, but then again I haven't used either of them for a full day. The difference is very noticeable when compared to the next size up like a 365/372. The handles on the saw are noticeably different as well. 

If a couple tenths of a pound will sway you in one direction or another, you just might be too picky. 12 pounds.


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 9, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> She's a 12 pounder. I'll say that I don't really notice a huge difference between the 562 and the 357, but then again I haven't used either of them for a full day. The difference is very noticeable when compared to the next size up like a 365/372. The handles on the saw are noticeably different as well.
> 
> If a couple tenths of a pound will sway you in one direction or another, you just might be too picky. 12 pounds.


 
How about the difference in power, noticeable or hard to tell?


----------



## TK (Oct 9, 2011)

It was so stinkin hot today that we didn't do any video or pictures. Practically broke a sweat before we even fired the saws up. That 562 just gets better and better every time it's used. Definitely a very smooth, consistant power. Revboost is a noticeable feature, when limbing it works great. I was skeptical at first but it's nice and quick and makes quick work of turning a tree into firewood. I let my buddy use it for a bit and had a hard time getting it back from him  The price may make people a little weary but if they use it for just a little bit, it will sell itself. I can only imagine the 555 is the same way. Plenty of power, silky smooth, great feel. 

One thing I don't like so far is restarting the saw. It seems as though the saw needs to be very thoroughly warmed up before you don't have to set the throttle to restart it. It will fire on the first pull but you have to pull it a couple to three times to get it to stay running, unless you set the throttle first. Once the saw is good and hot it's ready to go. And unlike other saws, when the throttle is advanced - the chain doesn't really spin. Any other saw I've used it bumps the rpm's up to 4-5k. I'm hoping that will change when the saw gets broken in a little more. Perhaps the carburetor needs some longer time to adjust itself, but I doubt it. There's been about 3 tanks of fuel through it so far, and it's been worked long and hard enough for it to do it's thing. There doesn't seem to be any surging or hunting at this point, just squeeze the throttle and go. Very quick to respond.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 9, 2011)

tk power said:


> it was so stinkin hot today that we didn't do any video or pictures. Practically broke a sweat before we even fired the saws up. That 562 just gets better and better every time it's used. Definitely a very smooth, consistant power. Revboost is a noticeable feature, when limbing it works great. I was skeptical at first but it's nice and quick and makes quick work of turning a tree into firewood. I let my buddy use it for a bit and had a hard time getting it back from him  The price may make people a little weary but if they use it for just a little bit, it will sell itself. I can only imagine the 555 is the same way. Plenty of power, silky smooth, great feel.
> 
> One thing i don't like so far is restarting the saw. It seems as though the saw needs to be very thoroughly warmed up before you don't have to set the throttle to restart it. It will fire on the first pull but you have to pull it a couple to three times to get it to stay running, unless you set the throttle first. Once the saw is good and hot it's ready to go. And unlike other saws, when the throttle is advanced - the chain doesn't really spin. Any other saw i've used it bumps the rpm's up to 4-5k. I'm hoping that will change when the saw gets broken in a little more. Perhaps the carburetor needs some longer time to adjust itself, but i doubt it. There's been about 3 tanks of fuel through it so far, and it's been worked long and hard enough for it to do it's thing. There doesn't seem to be any surging or hunting at this point, just squeeze the throttle and go. Very quick to respond.


i bet when you get 20+ tanks through it, it will be a totally different saw. I have a very well used 362 here, and a fairly new 362r, they are night and day difference.


----------



## craig71 (Oct 9, 2011)

I am sure the 562 is an exciting saw full of new technology but I just dont like the idea of "autotune", it would be nice when purchasing one of these saws if one had the option of the autotune or a regular old style carb. I would rather maintain settings for myself. Time will tell if new owners will love this or if it will make them pull their hair out.


----------



## Doug Fir (Oct 9, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> She's a 12 pounder. I'll say that I don't really notice a huge difference between the 562 and the 357, but then again I haven't used either of them for a full day. ...



Well, the 357 is a 13 pounder according to people who have weighed them:

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/180592-3.htm

I would think that the difference between a 12 pounder and a 13 pounder would be quite noticeable. It is for me. I suspect that these new saws are close to 13 pounds, and that once again Husqvarna is fudging the official specs. I still might get one. If I do I will be sure to plop it on a scale to satisfy my curiosity.

Doug


----------



## Philbert (Oct 9, 2011)

On a lot of saw (and a number of companies) the 'offical' weight is without the bar or chain (and with helium in the gas and oil tanks.

Philbert


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

craig71 said:


> I am sure the 562 is an exciting saw full of new technology but I just dont like the idea of "autotune", it would be nice when purchasing one of these saws if one had the option of the autotune or a regular old style carb. I would rather maintain settings for myself. Time will tell if new owners will love this or if it will make them pull their hair out.


 
The auto tune and the Stihl equivalent, to my knowledge have had little to no issues. Not sure how many years the M-Tronic has been out but its been several. The Autotune from Husky has been available on the 576 for several years as well. Although I have limited experience with either systems, I do read a lot and in general spent far to much time hear. If a SMALL pattern of failures were to show, this board would have it front and center, flogging the makers at an unreasonable proportion.


----------



## TK (Oct 9, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i bet when you get 20+ tanks through it, it will be a totally different saw. I have a very well used 362 here, and a fairly new 362r, they are night and day difference.


 
If the 562 only gets better and better, then my modded 365 can find a permanent spot on the shelf or a new owner. 

Isn't a 362 just a 365 running a .325 chain? Same chassis, weight, power, and either a small or large mount depending on build date? Maybe a higher rev range/powerband but essentially the same saw?


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 9, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> If the 562 only gets better and better, then my modded 365 can find a permanent spot on the shelf or a new owner.
> 
> Isn't a 362 just a 365 running a .325 chain? Same chassis, weight, power, and either a small or large mount depending on build date? Maybe a higher rev range/powerband but essentially the same saw?


 
Im thinking his 362 is a 59cc Stihl


----------



## TK (Oct 9, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> Im thinking his 362 is a 59cc Stihl


 
Oh. Well don't I feel a tad foolish now.... :msp_blushing:


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2011)

Husky made a 362 for a couple years. 65cc small mount.

He was speaking of the Stihl model though.


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 9, 2011)

mweba said:


> Husky made a 362 for a couple years. 65cc small mount.
> 
> He was speaking of the Stihl model though.


 
And a large mount also, 2005, ive read, 62cc's approx


----------



## johnzski (Oct 9, 2011)

*finally*

went down to Medford yesterday for Husky demo days and actually saw a 562 in the flesh ! first ran a 357 for a baseline then a 555 . the 555 was way smoother and pulled a lot better. Then for the icing on the cake ran a 562. That saw was quite impressive! It is the next saw on my list. Btw- I got there about 1 pm and the mechanic told me I was the first person to run a saw all day. Couldn't believe it


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

Went through another tank of fuel today, pics and video to be posted later. She keeps getting better and better.


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's the rather boring video. Pics to follow.

[video=youtube;cPDkXjejHa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPDkXjejHa8[/video]


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

That tree had 3 trunks, two small ones out towards me and to the right a little bit, and the main trunk leaning back and to the left. I took the two smaller pieces off on Saturday and finished it off today. There were two other trees right behind this one that needed to be taken down first as I really only had one place to put the tree without hitting other crap in the yard. It was easier to land it in one spot than it was to move the crap 







This one shows the lean of the tree represented by my arm, and where the tree landed. 






Some rot in the middle. 






Cleaned up the stump. There happened to be two slots in the stump already so I thought it would be a good place to leave the saws for a while.






And this is my new beer glass for after the wedding.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Dropped by the local Husky dealer today, still no 555 or 562. Supposed to be a couple more weeks. As with a couple weeks ago haha. Looking forward to checking one out!


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Dropped by the local Husky dealer today, still no 555 or 562. Supposed to be a couple more weeks. As with a couple weeks ago haha. Looking forward to checking one out!


 
Come check it out at the Maine GTG this Saturday!! :hmm3grin2orange: Just a short ride....


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 10, 2011)

TK said:


> Come check it out at the Maine GTG this Saturday!! :hmm3grin2orange: Just a short ride....



Sounds good! Swing on by and pick me up. Ill bring some cheetos for the ride there haha.


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Sounds good! Swing on by and pick me up. Ill bring some cheetos for the ride there haha.


 
Would if I could!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Havent made it to a single GTG this year! Hope you guys have a fun time!


----------



## albertj03 (Oct 10, 2011)

I got a chance to stop by TK's shop today and check out both the 555 and 562 XP, both felt like super nice saws. Also picked up a few pointers while I was there.

Thanks again for taking the time to talk saws!


----------



## TK (Oct 10, 2011)

albertj03 said:


> I got a chance to stop by TK's shop today and check out both the 555 and 562 XP, both felt like super nice saws. Also picked up a few pointers while I was there.
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to talk saws!


 
Anytime. Free coffee in the mornings, too.
One of these days maybe I can swing by and lend a hand with that firewood you were talking about. Just have to get a few things cleared up at the folks house and for a buddy around the corner first. If you can make it to the GTG on Saturday you can cop a legitimate feel of the 562 :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TK (Oct 11, 2011)

Going to try to keep the vids fresh and in the same post and on the current page for those who are like me and don't want to read an entire 12 page thread.


[video=youtube;POgILOnD0Rw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POgILOnD0Rw&feature=player_embedded[/video]
[video=youtube;cPDkXjejHa8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPDkXjejHa8&feature=player_embedded[/video]

I hope I can rely on someone at the Maine GTG to capture a better video in a staged log for cookie cutting....


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2011)

Moss Man has mad skills with the camera yo.

Tell Pete hi from Mitch if you remember.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 11, 2011)

TK said:


> Going to try to keep the vids fresh and in the same post and on the current page for those who are like me and don't want to read an entire 12 page thread.


 
Which bar and chain are you running in those videos?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## TK (Oct 12, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Which bar and chain are you running in those videos?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Philbert


 
The bar is an Oregon Pro-Lite 18" and the chain is a Husky H48/Oregon 73LGX - which were taken off my 365 for the time being. The chain is nearly gone and the rakers are a tad low. It was previously used for a bunch of pine. Not my setup of choice for maple and or limbing, but I was too lazy to swap it out as it was still sharp


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 12, 2011)

TK said:


> The bar is an Oregon Pro-Lite 18" and the chain is a Husky H48/Oregon 73LGX - which were taken off my 365 for the time being. The chain is nearly gone and the rakers are a tad low. It was previously used for a bunch of pine. Not my setup of choice for maple and or limbing, but I was too lazy to swap it out as it was still sharp



I would have preferred H42/73LPX - but more important, rakers that were set "normal".......:msp_wink:


----------



## TK (Oct 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I would have preferred H42/73LPX - but more important, rakers that were set "normal".......:msp_wink:


 
The rakers were set properly, as the 365 was ripping through the aforementioned pine without issues. It was rather fun to be honest with you :msp_thumbsup: But it will do for the time being. I have a newer chain that I swap back and forth with. I stick with the LGX style chain for now, the LPX is a tougher sell. People don't like change.


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

H46/72LPX or go home! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Oct 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> H46/72LPX or go home! :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I like it as well, but am not going to be a one man march into the breaking of new ground in sales for this area lol.


----------



## nhlogga (Oct 20, 2011)

My local dealer told me today he is expecting the 562xp shipment to arrive on or around Nov.2.


----------



## TK (Oct 20, 2011)

nhlogga said:


> My local dealer told me today he is expecting the 562xp shipment to arrive on or around Nov.2.


 
I will bet you a 562xp that he won't have it by then. Unless he has information that I don't, and my information is up to date as of this afternoon direct from Husqvarna. It's not good news. :msp_mad:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 20, 2011)

I was set to buy one of these until it took so long to get here. Now i'm not sure I want one with it so close to a 576 :msp_confused:


----------



## TK (Oct 20, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I was set to buy one of these until it took so long to get here. Now i'm not sure I want one with it so close to a 576 :msp_confused:


 
It depends on what you do for cutting. If you don't mind a big saw when you don't really need it, sure, take the 576. But I sure don't want to take a honkin' big saw when it's overkill. The saw is worth it in what I've experienced, but unfortunately the delay is extended and very real. Too real. 

So real that I have to send back the saws that I received.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 20, 2011)

I've been using a 70cc or bigger for the last few years. Haven't owned smaller than a 70 cc saw in over a year.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 20, 2011)

TK said:


> I will bet you a 562xp that he won't have it by then. Unless he has information that I don't, and my information is up to date as of this afternoon direct from Husqvarna. It's not good news. :msp_mad:


 
Is it just a production/demand thing, or are they having problems with it that they are trying to resolve?

Philbert


----------



## TK (Oct 20, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I've been using a 70cc or bigger for the last few years. Haven't owned smaller than a 70 cc saw in over a year.


 
I guess you're all set then! :msp_w00t:
I know I don't want the weight of the bigger saw for what I do. Even the difference between the 365 and 562 are noticeable to me, and I'd rather have the 562. 



Philbert said:


> Is it just a production/demand thing, or are they having problems with it that they are trying to resolve?
> 
> Philbert


 
I wish I could tell you exactly what it is. I can tell you what it's not, though. It's not Stihl paying out the back door to keep these things off the shelf to keep them from stomping the 362's. If they could, then they would or should, but it's not that. :wink2:


----------



## BigJ (Oct 20, 2011)

TK said:


> So real that I have to send back the saws that I received.


 
hmmm...I wonder if my dealer would even know the 562xp exists? Anyone know MSRP in Canuckistan?


----------



## nhlogga (Oct 20, 2011)

TK said:


> I will bet you a 562xp that he won't have it by then. Unless he has information that I don't, and my information is up to date as of this afternoon direct from Husqvarna. It's not good news. :msp_mad:


 
It was about 4:30 this afternoon I was given the info. He looked it up on his comp while I was standing there. He also said to stay away from the 555 cause there are problems with them but that the probems are supposedly fixed. what the problems are he wouldnt say.


----------



## TK (Oct 20, 2011)

nhlogga said:


> It was about 4:30 this afternoon I was given the info. He looked it up on his comp while I was standing there. He also said to stay away from the 555 cause there are problems with them but that the probems are supposedly fixed. what the problems are he wouldnt say.


 
He can't trust the computer. It is dead wrong. I really hope it isn't, but I'm pretty sure it is. At least with what I've heard, a 12 day turnaround isn't going to happen. At least, according to the person I spoke to this afternoon. It really is a shame, but it is what it is.


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 20, 2011)

That's it, I was seriously torn between a NOS 361 and a 562. I'm just gonna get the 361 and let others be the guinea pig on the 562. 

I tend to like huskies more, but this quality problem is not something to overlook. My dealer told me they were on delay last week because of quality issues, but I wasn't expecting a full recall like this.


----------



## nhlogga (Oct 20, 2011)

TK said:


> He can't trust the computer. It is dead wrong. I really hope it isn't, but I'm pretty sure it is. At least with what I've heard, a 12 day turnaround isn't going to happen. At least, according to the person I spoke to this afternoon. It really is a shame, but it is what it is.


 
I went to another dealer a few weeks ago and he hadn't even heard of the 562 or 555.


----------



## nhlogga (Oct 20, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> That's it, I was seriously torn between a NOS 361 and a 562. I'm just gonna get the 361 and let others be the guinea pig on the 562.
> 
> I tend to like huskies more, but this quality problem is not something to overlook. My dealer told me they were on delay last week because of quality issues, but I wasn't expecting a full recall like this.


 
I would rather see a delay in the release of the saws due to quality issues than buy one soner and have lots of problems.


----------



## nhlogga (Oct 20, 2011)

TK, where in Me are you?


----------



## epicklein22 (Oct 20, 2011)

nhlogga said:


> I would rather see a delay in the release of the saws due to quality issues than buy one soner and have lots of problems.


 
Ya, I feel the same way, but TK just said he had to ship his current 562's back. So just a few weeks ago it was good enough to ship and now all the sudden it isn't? I'm not swearing off owning one in the future, but it wouldn't be any time soon. I'll let the bugs get worked out first.

This saw has been pushed back for quite a while now too, so what is (are) the problem(s)? Are they trying a band-aid fix or is it gonna be legit?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2011)

TK said:


> The rakers were set properly, as the 365 was ripping through the aforementioned pine without issues. It was rather fun to be honest with you :msp_thumbsup: But it will do for the time being. I have a newer chain that I swap back and forth with. I stick with the LGX style chain for now, the LPX is a tougher sell. People don't like change.


 
I have notised that the better design is hard to sell in the US - people tend to stick with tradition longer than here.....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2011)

TK said:


> I will bet you a 562xp that he won't have it by then. Unless he has information that I don't, and my information is up to date as of this afternoon direct from Husqvarna. It's not good news. :msp_mad:


 
Could be the paint thingy causing it - I have heard rumors about that before....

Here, the 560xp/xpg are listed on the website and more as if they were in sale - but they really aren't.....


----------



## fishercat (Oct 20, 2011)

*well that sucks.*

I've decided to get out of tree work and sell all my stuff. Looks like by the time Husky gets it together,I'll have no use for the 562xp or the t 540xp. Bummer.


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, I really don't want to bash on Husky, and I am by no means brand loyal to anyone, but when will they learn? Problem after problem with the 576xp that caused them to re-release the 372 what, four times? Now it's a permanent staple in the line-up because of the faults, now the 555 and 562 lines are recalled before they even get tried out?
OK, a paint issue, maybe, but I fear it's more than that, again! I really had high hopes for this model!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2011)

nhlogga said:


> I went to another dealer a few weeks ago and he hadn't even heard of the 562 or 555.


 
That speaks volumes about that dealer - find a new one! opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## sawinredneck (Oct 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> That speaks volumes about that dealer - find a new one! opcorn:opcorn:


 
Not really, I bet I could call all my Husky dealers, six in this area, and maybe 1 has heard of it, but I doubt it! Unless it's in the catalog in their hands, or right there on the computer, most don't care or know about new saws and the reps don't seem to be good at spreading the word!
When I mentioned to my good Stihl dealer about the MS441 he laughed at me, "The 440 will be here a long time!" This was less than six months before the 441 hit the shelves!


----------



## fishercat (Oct 20, 2011)

*i agree.*

Husky reps really suck. They should can them all and hire new ones.pi


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2011)

sawinredneck said:


> Not really, I bet I could call all my Husky dealers, six in this area, and maybe 1 has heard of it, but I doubt it! Unless it's in the catalog in their hands, or right there on the computer, most don't care or know about new saws and the reps don't seem to be good at spreading the word!
> When I mentioned to my good Stihl dealer about the MS441 he laughed at me, "The 440 will be here a long time!" This was less than six months before the 441 hit the shelves!


 
I guess some don't want to "know", if they still have the old models in stock.......


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 20, 2011)

This goes against everything I read about the swedish people in my Culture Shock: Sweden travel guide.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 20, 2011)

At the beginning of the month they had 'Husqvarna Days' deals on the 562XP - $50 rebates and free PowerBoxes. Pretty generous offer if the saws are not available!

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2011)

Philbert said:


> At the beginning of the month they had 'Husqvarna Days' deals on the 562XP - $50 rebates and free PowerBoxes. Pretty generous offer if the saws are not available!
> 
> Philbert



Who cares about the boxes anyway......


----------



## mweba (Oct 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Who cares about the boxes anyway......


 
I like a nice box


----------



## Philbert (Oct 20, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Who cares about the boxes anyway..



Niko, this just tells me that you have not been reading my posts!!! 

Because of the way I use my saws, it helps me to keep them clean, keep the saws organized, keep all the parts together for the right saw when used, makes them easier to transport, etc. I have spent quite a bit of time customizing those blow-molded boxes to fit each saw. So if Husky is offering them for free (normally about $40 here), I will take it.



mweba said:


> I like a nice box



+1

Philbert


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 20, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Niko, this just tells me that you have not been reading my posts!!!
> 
> Because of the way I use my saws, it helps me to keep them clean, keep the saws organized, keep all the parts together for the right saw when used, makes them easier to transport, etc. I have spent quite a bit of time customizing those blow-molded boxes to fit each saw. So if Husky is offering them for free (normally about $40 here), I will take it.
> ......



Imo, it just makes the saws take up more space, and I have better ways for the bits and pieces!

It would be no fun if we all agreed on everything, so no reason to worry about that!


----------



## TK (Oct 21, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Could be the paint thingy causing it - I have heard rumors about that before....
> 
> Here, the 560xp/xpg are listed on the website and more as if they were in sale - but they really aren't.....


 Well I can tell you it ain't paint. Let's just say it's more, ummm, let's see here, agency related? 



sawinredneck said:


> I'm sorry, I really don't want to bash on Husky, and I am by no means brand loyal to anyone, but when will they learn? Problem after problem with the 576xp that caused them to re-release the 372 what, four times? Now it's a permanent staple in the line-up because of the faults, now the 555 and 562 lines are recalled before they even get tried out?
> OK, a paint issue, maybe, but I fear it's more than that, again! I really had high hopes for this model!


 
Recalled not due to safety or product faults. It's more of a cross the t's and dot the i's procedure I would say, and I think a few t's and i's were missed. 



sawinredneck said:


> Not really, I bet I could call all my Husky dealers, six in this area, and maybe 1 has heard of it, but I doubt it! Unless it's in the catalog in their hands, or right there on the computer, most don't care or know about new saws and the reps don't seem to be good at spreading the word!
> When I mentioned to my good Stihl dealer about the MS441 he laughed at me, "The 440 will be here a long time!" This was less than six months before the 441 hit the shelves!


 
Well the local Stihl dealer had to look in the book to see if M-Tronic was a real thing when I asked him how the saws were doing, looking for feedback he may have heard. And he's a pretty big dealer. I'll give it to him though, 99% of his saw business is 362/391 size or smaller so he doesn't really "need" to know about the big stuff.


----------



## TK (Oct 21, 2011)

epicklein22 said:


> That's it, I was seriously torn between a NOS 361 and a 562. I'm just gonna get the 361 and let others be the guinea pig on the 562.
> 
> I tend to like huskies more, but this quality problem is not something to overlook. My dealer told me they were on delay last week because of quality issues, but I wasn't expecting a full recall like this.


 Not a problem with quality, trust me. This saw is legit and I'm quite upset I have to let it go. I have too much personal integrity to lie and say it was mysteriously "stolen" and I don't know where it is. 



nhlogga said:


> I went to another dealer a few weeks ago and he hadn't even heard of the 562 or 555.


 I'm wishing I hadn't until they're official.


nhlogga said:


> TK, where in Me are you?


 Scarborough.


epicklein22 said:


> Ya, I feel the same way, but TK just said he had to ship his current 562's back. So just a few weeks ago it was good enough to ship and now all the sudden it isn't? I'm not swearing off owning one in the future, but it wouldn't be any time soon. I'll let the bugs get worked out first.
> 
> This saw has been pushed back for quite a while now too, so what is (are) the problem(s)? Are they trying a band-aid fix or is it gonna be legit?


 No fixing of the saws to my knowledge. No bandaids. I don't want to say for sure that it's an EPA issue because I haven't been directly told that, but the roundabout reason I was given leads me to believe that's the issue. Gubment stickin' it to the man. But don't take that as etched in stone. That's why I'm hesitant to say much about it because I don't want a bunch of foul balls flying around because "TK" said that's what happened :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 21, 2011)

I surely hope its not an EPA violation. I would imagine that if it was, the 562XP may come back heavier and slower? Lord help us.....


----------



## TK (Oct 21, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I surely hope its not an EPA violation. I would imagine that if it was, the 562XP may come back heavier and slower? Lord help us.....


 
I don't think it's a matter of not passing, but more of a procedural issue. Who knows.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 21, 2011)

TK said:


> I don't think it's a matter of not passing, but more of a procedural issue. Who knows.


 
Oh, ok. Gotcha. Red Tape more or less. Go figure. Well, at any rate from what i have seen, it is surely a saw worth waiting for. BTW, if you had to turn yours in as well then to me that makes much more sense than something wrong with the saw. It really would be a procedural thing. I understand this pretty clearly now....Thanks TK


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2011)

TK said:


> I don't think it's a matter of not passing, but more of a procedural issue. Who knows.


 
That sounds a bit more likely.....


----------



## TK (Oct 21, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Oh, ok. Gotcha. Red Tape more or less. Go figure. Well, at any rate from what i have seen, it is surely a saw worth waiting for. BTW, if you had to turn yours in as well then to me that makes much more sense than something wrong with the saw. It really would be a procedural thing. I understand this pretty clearly now....Thanks TK


 
If I had sold the saw it would have had to have been tracked down and pulled back. This didn't just affect non-sold units.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 21, 2011)

Suffice to say that I'm no longer disappointed that mine never shipped.  Geez, those things would have been scattered all over the place. What a mess that would have been. 

We're actually laughing about this over here. I mean, come on, it's a freaking joke. One thing after the other. The new release date will be June, 2014????? Why not? 

Seriously though, from what I understand, other product is on the way and everything will cross paths. It's not as if they are going to do something to all of those saws and then send them back. That probably really would take til 2014. 

As far as what's actually wrong here, I honestly don't know yet. Will no doubt be interesting.


----------



## WACutter (Oct 21, 2011)

*Are the 555's Affected as Well?*



TK said:


> I will bet you a 562xp that he won't have it by then. Unless he has information that I don't, and my information is up to date as of this afternoon direct from Husqvarna. It's not good news. :msp_mad:



Maybe I missed this in the thread, but are they recalling the 555's as well? I hope not......


----------



## bigredd (Oct 21, 2011)

What's that loud hissing sound. I know, it's the air coming out of baloon of this over-hyped saw. I'll stay with a 346 and 372, thank you very much.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Suffice to say that I'm no longer disappointed that mine never shipped.  Geez, those things would have been scattered all over the place. What a mess that would have been. ......


 
Thanks for stepping in here, I was wondering what you thought about this callback.....:yourock:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2011)

bigredd said:


> What's that loud hissing sound. I know, it's the air coming out of baloon of this over-hyped saw. ......



Hardly! :biggrin:


----------



## Philbert (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, there is that group in California who is saying that, now, today, will be the end of the world. Maybe this is the start of it?

Philbert


----------



## mweba (Oct 21, 2011)

bigredd said:


> What's that loud hissing sound. I know, it's the air coming out of baloon of this over-hyped saw. I'll stay with a 346 and 372, thank you very much.


 
The ms261 thread was four times this size in days. Although I'm with you, that is why I buy every new hype that hits the market and run them myself. The 555 more than lives up IMHO


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 21, 2011)

So is anyone saying when the release date is for the 562xp? I want one! How long am I going to be waiting??


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 21, 2011)

Typhoon said:


> So is anyone saying when the release date is for the 562xp? I want one! How long am I going to be waiting??



Read Spike's post, but disregard the 2014 joke.....


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 21, 2011)

What a three week whirl wind ride for the venerable $750 562XP, give me a 365 and i'll cut some wood. Hope they get it figured out, but the damage has been done. Pitiful and extended delays for release time compounded by an early recall, you couldnt script it any worse!


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 21, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> What a three week whirl wind ride for the venerable $750 562XP, give me a 365 and i'll cut some wood. Hope they get it figured out, but the damage has been done. Pitiful and extended delays for release time compounded by an early recall, you couldnt script it any worse!




Been thinking the same thing.

So I'm looking at a Jonsered 2159. Old school to the 562, but a well proven design.

I'm still no hurry for the 562,


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 21, 2011)

I cant help it. I've been in a hurry for the 562XP since I first laid eyes on her. The rev boost is really neat to boot. Yup, I wanted this saw since she first hit AS and still do........


----------



## REJ2 (Oct 21, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I cant help it. I've been in a hurry for the 562XP since I first laid eyes on her. The rev boost is really neat to boot. Yup, I wanted this saw since she first hit AS and still do........


 
You might already have the cats meow with the 555!!!


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 21, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I cant help it. I've been in a hurry for the 562XP since I first laid eyes on her. The rev boost is really neat to boot. Yup, I wanted this saw since she first hit AS and still do........




So I ran my 359 and 357 saws against a 562 demo saw at a GTG. 

I need a 562xp!

Still in no hurry, but I saw this great looking 362xpg for sale the other day.



.


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 21, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Suffice to say that I'm no longer disappointed that mine never shipped.  Geez, those things would have been scattered all over the place. What a mess that would have been.
> 
> We're actually laughing about this over here. I mean, come on, it's a freaking joke. One thing after the other. The new release date will be June, 2014????? Why not?
> 
> ...


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Oct 21, 2011)

opcorn:


MacLaren said:


> I surely hope its not an EPA violation. I would imagine that if it was, the 562XP may come back heavier and slower? Lord help us.....


opcorn:


----------



## TK (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes, the delay was disappointing to say the least. Even had FedEx stop by twice today looking to pick up the packages 

On another note I dropped by the local Stihl dealer. I wanted to look at the A/F's on the 261 and 362. Need screwdrivers???? One a torx and the other slotted?? And the 261 looked huge sitting there, bigger than a 346xp that's for sure.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 21, 2011)

Seriously? Husqvarna wants dealers who sold 562s to track them down and get them back? I wonder what a black market 562 would be worth in a couple months....... :msp_confused:


----------



## opinion (Oct 21, 2011)

TK said:


> Yes, the delay was disappointing to say the least. Even had FedEx stop by twice today looking to pick up the packages
> 
> On another note I dropped by the local Stihl dealer. I wanted to look at the A/F's on the 261 and 362. Need screwdrivers???? One a torx and the other slotted?? And the 261 looked huge sitting there, bigger than a 346xp that's for sure.


 
Both MS 261 and 362 use flat head screw drivers, quarter turn. Must be the 271/291, 311/391 with the t27.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 21, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Haha; don't blame ya one bit. 

It's a hilarious screw up, and there's no way to deny it. :redface:


----------



## spike60 (Oct 21, 2011)

TK said:


> Yes, the delay was disappointing to say the least. Even had FedEx stop by twice today looking to pick up the packages
> 
> On another note I dropped by the local Stihl dealer. I wanted to look at the A/F's on the 261 and 362. Need screwdrivers???? One a torx and the other slotted?? And the 261 looked huge sitting there, bigger than a 346xp that's for sure.



Hey, at least they had saws to look at. 

I'm going to try and hack the weborder computer and see if they'll fill my 562 order with 288's from Brazil.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 21, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> You might already have the cats meow with the 555!!!


 
LOL, you may very well be right about that. Thank you. Ya know, I didnt have to get one. But when I saw Mitch's vids I knew I had to have one. Even though it will go to my dads, it will still be in the family........right down the road.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TK (Oct 21, 2011)

opinion said:


> Both MS 261 and 362 use flat head screw drivers, quarter turn. Must be the 271/291, 311/391 with the t27.


 
Why not easy-off covers? Guess I missed the memo on that one.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm still in no hurry!



.


----------



## TK (Oct 21, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> I'm still in no hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
Neither am I after today's laceration :msp_sad:

But having run it against other saws, I definitely want it. Good thing I didn't sell the 365 yet!  Maybe I'll venture into more mods now.... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## opinion (Oct 21, 2011)

As far as returning saws that the customers bought, couldn't you just say you can't track them? Lots of people don't like registering, giving addresses, phone numbers and such.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 21, 2011)

J.Walker said:


> I'm still in no hurry!
> 
> 
> 
> .



I wish everybody was as patient as you! 

2159 will be in by the end of the month.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 21, 2011)

TK said:


> Neither am I after today's laceration :msp_sad:
> 
> But having run it against other saws, I definitely want it. Good thing I didn't sell the 365 yet!  Maybe I'll venture into more mods now.... :msp_biggrin:


 
Man, sorry to hear ya cut yourself. Hope it heals well and fast.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 21, 2011)

opinion said:


> Both MS 261 and 362 use flat head screw drivers, quarter turn. Must be the 271/291, 311/391 with the t27.


 


TK said:


> Why not easy-off covers? Guess I missed the memo on that one.


 
I don't fully understand it either. One thing I liked about the STIHL saws was their obsessive and consistent German engineering. Same 'master control lever' on all saws. One bar nut fit all saws. One spark plug fit all saws. One T27 tool, plus a scrench, would let you tear down most of a saw, etc. So I was surprised when they went to different cover fasteners. Apparently, the 'Pro' saws use the quarter turn fastener and the 'homeowner' and 'intermediate use' saws use threaded fasteners. Might have been a cost thing (? seems like a small cost!), or might have been to discourage homeowners from getting into their saws.

Seems like a poor decision to me.

Philbert


----------



## mweba (Oct 23, 2011)

On what legal grounds do they have the right to confiscate some ones saw? If I was to buy a new saw and was asked to return it I would refuse, unless of course it was a safety issue. 562xp????What 562xp????Never heard of it


----------



## mikefunaro (Oct 23, 2011)

What are the dealers obligated to do? Do they have to give the guy a loaner and then promise to give back another 562? I guess relatively few actually got out?


----------



## TK (Oct 23, 2011)

mweba said:


> On what legal grounds do they have the right to confiscate some ones saw? If I was to buy a new saw and was asked to return it I would refuse, unless of course it was a safety issue. 562xp????What 562xp????Never heard of it


 
If the federal gov't wants it because it's illegal, I suppose they'll take it. I don't think Husky is just taking saws back for the heck of it. Pretty sure if there were a recall issue they'd have the dealer network perform the necessary repairs and call it good, far less expensive that way. 



mikefunaro said:


> What are the dealers obligated to do? Do they have to give the guy a loaner and then promise to give back another 562? I guess relatively few actually got out?


 
Wish I could tell ya, didn't have that problem. Gonna see what they'll do for me though, wouldn't mind a 372 to play with in the meantime.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 23, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I wish everybody was as patient as you!
> 
> 2159 will be in by the end of the month.




Thanks Spike.

Just hang onto that new saw till we see each other at the next GTG.

I'm in no hurry!


----------



## TK (Oct 23, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Man, sorry to hear ya cut yourself. Hope it heals well and fast.


 
Ya it was nasty. 3 internal stitches and 6 external. Got to see what a tendon looks like, and even see it move when I moved my hand. Creeped me out a bit. Probably the worst cut I've had lol and they've got my wrist in some brace so I don't tear the wound further and/or rip the stitches out via movement. I had no idea that it would be this bad when it happened. I figured it was a cut, a bad one at that, but I would be able to get back to work relatively quickly with some stitches and a band-aid, but that isn't going to happen 



opinion said:


> As far as returning saws that the customers bought, couldn't you just say you can't track them? Lots of people don't like registering, giving addresses, phone numbers and such.


 
No idea how they'd deal with that. I didn't actually sell one in the time I had them. I'm sure they'd want some sort of sales receipt copy for proof, and most people aren't going to pay cash for a $750 saw. Some sort of paper trail would exist at that point. I would simply tell them not my problem, unless they want to consider paying me, and paying me well, for my time to track them down.


----------



## THALL10326 (Oct 23, 2011)

TK said:


> *Ya it was nasty. 3 internal stitches and 6 external.* Got to see what a tendon looks like, and even see it move when I moved my hand. Creeped me out a bit. Probably the worst cut I've had lol and they've got my wrist in some brace so I don't tear the wound further and/or rip the stitches out via movement. I had no idea that it would be this bad when it happened. I figured it was a cut, a bad one at that, but I would be able to get back to work relatively quickly with some stitches and a band-aid, but that isn't going to happen
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how they'd deal with that. I didn't actually sell one in the time I had them. I'm sure they'd want some sort of sales receipt copy for proof, and most people aren't going to pay cash for a $750 saw. Some sort of paper trail would exist at that point. I would simply tell them not my problem, unless they want to consider paying me, and paying me well, for my time to track them down.



You call that scratch nasty, ha, woose!!,LOLOL, messing with ya. I got one that took 25 stitches inside and 40 on the outside. Now thats a real scratch I tells ya, hurt like a MOFO for well over a week.

Sorry to hear the news about the 562. From what I can detect between the secret code language you been talking its something to do with emissions, is so that sucks. It will be ironed out...


----------



## Terry Syd (Oct 23, 2011)

Interesting that there is no recall on the 555. The jug on the 560/562 has a different part number than the 555, so maybe there might be an emissions issue with a longer intake and/or exhaust duration. Other than the crank stuffers, the saws are essentially the same.

Perhaps someone could take the timing numbers off the 562 before sending it back. It may be that the returned 562s will have timing numbers closer to the 555. If we had the numbers before the recall, it wouldn't be hard to replicate a non-recall saw.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 23, 2011)

TK said:


> Ya it was nasty. 3 internal stitches and 6 external. Got to see what a tendon looks like, and even see it move when I moved my hand. Creeped me out a bit. Probably the worst cut I've had lol and they've got my wrist in some brace so I don't tear the wound further and/or rip the stitches out via movement. I had no idea that it would be this bad when it happened. I figured it was a cut, a bad one at that, but I would be able to get back to work relatively quickly with some stitches and a band-aid, but that isn't going to happen


 
!!! Sorry to hear about the cut - heal fast.

Philbert


----------



## TK (Oct 24, 2011)

THALL10326 said:


> You call that scratch nasty, ha, woose!!,LOLOL, messing with ya. I got one that took 25 stitches inside and 40 on the outside. Now thats a real scratch I tells ya, hurt like a MOFO for well over a week.
> 
> Sorry to hear the news about the 562. From what I can detect between the secret code language you been talking its something to do with emissions, is so that sucks. It will be ironed out...


 Ouch! Now that's a cut!! I've got a bit of movement back so that it doesn't constantly ache, but it's got a little ways to go before I can really use it. Certainly glad it wasn't any worse!



Terry Syd said:


> Interesting that there is no recall on the 555. The jug on the 560/562 has a different part number than the 555, so maybe there might be an emissions issue with a longer intake and/or exhaust duration. Other than the crank stuffers, the saws are essentially the same.
> 
> Perhaps someone could take the timing numbers off the 562 before sending it back. It may be that the returned 562s will have timing numbers closer to the 555. If we had the numbers before the recall, it wouldn't be hard to replicate a non-recall saw.



Not so sure it was a pass/fail issue with the emissions, but more of a paperwork issue. It may or may not have something to do with the ignition system as the coils are different involving the Revboost. Wish I had a definite answer for ya but those are the differences I can think of. Oh wait, I'm surprised someone hasn't said something about THE ILLEGAL, EMISSIONS TRASHING, SOFT AS A TWINKIE SILVER PAINT causing the problems!!!!!! opcorn: opcorn: :spam: 

I'm glad it didn't also involve the 555's, at least we have something of that generation to play with :msp_biggrin:



Philbert said:


> !!! Sorry to hear about the cut - heal fast.
> 
> Philbert


 
Thank you.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2011)

Terry Syd said:


> Interesting that there is no recall on the 555. The jug on the 560/562 has a different part number than the 555, so maybe there might be an emissions issue with a longer intake and/or exhaust duration. Other than the crank stuffers, the saws are essentially the same.
> 
> Perhaps someone could take the timing numbers off the 562 before sending it back. It may be that the returned 562s will have timing numbers closer to the 555. If we had the numbers before the recall, it wouldn't be hard to replicate a non-recall saw.



Hopefully not - let's hope that TK is right, and it just is a paperwork issue!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 24, 2011)

I think all you guys are nuts I ran the 562xp at a GTG a short while back it most definitely hit the shelves. :yoyo::yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> I think all you guys are nuts I ran the 562xp at a GTG a short while back it most definitely hit the shelves. :yoyo::yoyo::yoyo::yoyo:


 
Did you notise who brought that saw to the GTG? :wink2:


----------



## TK (Oct 24, 2011)

I still can't find that stinkin saw.... Anybody seen it????


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 24, 2011)

TK said:


> I still can't find that stinkin saw.... Anybody seen it????


 
What a pity.....:msp_w00t:


----------

